# Fuel tank heat shield



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Need the large shield that goes with the fuel tank

S14, s15, r33 and r34 2 and 4 door, gtt/s and gtr all the same so one from either should work for me

Must be in good rust free condition 

Let me know what you have, thanks


----------

